# FIFA WC 2006



## Steffmeister (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi everybody,

I don't know if it is the meaning to put this question here, but I think that everybody wants to have a WC2006-pool?
Maybe that somebody has a pool automated in Excel?? If somebody got one, could you pls post it here  ?

Grts. Stephan


----------



## iggydarsa (Dec 12, 2005)

wow, I never came across with this kind of question on this forum... I would like to get that too


----------



## Steffmeister (Dec 12, 2005)

I also think there is a lot of animo for this? Everybody likes football/soccer, espacially when their country playes. I was interested if somebody got a nice football pool automated


----------



## Dsuperc (Dec 12, 2005)

*WORKCUP.*

I don't know if this would help. I requested a copy of the spreadshhet, but never received it. Maybe some one has a copy.
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=6006&highlight=dsuperc


----------



## Nomis_Eswod (Dec 12, 2005)

I've had a planner from the official site every tournament for the World Cup and Euro's for the past few events!  They may be putting a similar thing on again this year, now that the fixtures are confirmed!

Otherwise, may get an older version and just adapt the teams to fit 2006!


----------



## vbsteve (Dec 12, 2005)

What sort of thing do you want?

I have a spreadsheet here that I use.  We predict the scores for certain normally premiership matches and if we get the correct score thats 3 pts then 1pt if we get the correct team to win etc  is this the sort of thing your looking for??

Steve


----------



## Steffmeister (Dec 12, 2005)

vbsteve said:
			
		

> What sort of thing do you want?
> 
> I have a spreadsheet here that I use.  We predict the scores for certain normally premiership matches and if we get the correct score thats 3 pts then 1pt if we get the correct team to win etc  is this the sort of thing your looking for??
> 
> Steve



Yes that's right, that's what I'm searching for. So that I can make a pool with some friends and that he automate the score of each player. 
And also if a team goes to the next round that we get some points etc. But maybe I can make that if you've a template or something for me. Don't know where to start.

Grts. Stephan


----------



## vbsteve (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry for the delay in replying.  I will send you what i've got tonight and we can go from there!

Steve


----------



## Steffmeister (Dec 13, 2005)

OK tnx 

Email = S_hemelrijk@quicknet.nl

Grts. Stephan


----------



## almouchie (Dec 16, 2005)

can i have a copy too
tx
almouchie@yahoo.com


----------



## abee4life (Dec 16, 2005)

ive made one already... just doing the finishing touches to it as i have included a few little extras.. 

should be available to download from Monday


----------



## Steffmeister (Dec 17, 2005)

That's really great abee4life .
You've allready filled in that England is going to win?  hehe.

Grts. Stephan


----------



## Steffmeister (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi abee4life,

How is it going with the WC 2006 pool? Do you need some help or something?

Grts. Stephan


----------



## abee4life (Dec 20, 2005)

Ive finally completed my spreadsheet for the World Cup 2006 Finals in Germany!
Click here to download

please leave me a comment of what you think of the spreadsheet. But please make them serious comments..

Unfortunately for people using 56k it can take approx 15 minutes to download. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Steffmeister (Dec 21, 2005)

Wauw this looks very NICE .
Good work, only does it also counts the points that you can get from each game? (for the pool)

Grts Stephan


----------



## almouchie (Dec 22, 2005)

Where do i go from here to download file

http://download.filefront.com/44956...ff4bfbe14d28d984733199602923edb453c4e89c4324f


----------



## abee4life (Dec 22, 2005)

press the download here button - it hard to miss


----------



## rbraxton (Dec 27, 2005)

please send copy to:

bluedartersystems@comcast.net

Thanks!!!

Rob


----------



## micawberme (Jan 12, 2006)

*Prediction sheet*

Hi Steve would you be able to email your prediction spreadsheet? or is it available for download?

cheers
mrmicawber@hotmail.com



> What sort of thing do you want?
> 
> I have a spreadsheet here that I use.  We predict the scores for certain normally premiership matches and if we get the correct score thats 3 pts then 1pt if we get the correct team to win etc  is this the sort of thing your looking for??
> 
> Steve


----------

